# Cecil the lion



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Hunting Ban Saps a Village’s Livelihood


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2011)

I heard on the radio that the hunter was acquitted on all charges. I was glad to hear that.


----------

